# Working on car now need help fast!



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Quick question which way does the 300zx fuel filter face on my s13. Flat side up or down? And if you tore a fuel line( a crack) can I patch it up for the short term?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I would think that the filter would go flat side up but not positive, as for the hose, if you fix it temporarily your first drive should be to the nearest auto parts store to get another one, cause gas is a crazy thing and I don't know what it would do to whatever you put on it to patch it...good luck


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

ok I figured that much out but now that I've installed this filter I'm getting a little smoke coming out the muffler. It is cold where I live but I dont think its cold enough for this consistent smoke. Its not blueish white as far as i can tell but its white. Its getting dark where I live so I'll have to finish this project tomorrow. Oh, the flat part of the fuel filter said OUT on it so assumed it meant out towards the injectors.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

*Details*

I'm trying to install this 300zx fuel filterart# 16400-N7605JP from Nissan of course! I followed the fuel pressure release instructions from Chilton( My engine felt like it wanted to hope out of the bay without fuel pressure). After that I took off the 240 filter and cracked a fuel line doing so, just another pain in the ass, and installed the 300 filter flat side up. After I patched the fuel line with tape(this is temp) I put eveything as was, started the engine and white smoke. Its getting dark and cold tonight so I'll check again tomorrow. 

Things to consider:

1.The car started right up like a charm(I love it when my baby sexes me up like that)

2. Fuel/Filters/Lube are new and full, plugs new(I didn't install them so unknown brand) Timing was adjusted by the same guys. They did a good job.

3. Smoke was consistent and smells slightly sweet-like, warm exhaust, this is normal not the smoke.

4. I only idle for about 5 mins then had to put it in the garage so I'll have to get at it again in the day.

5. Stock car except K+N drop filter, K+N oil filter, and the 300zx fuel filter


----------



## retardeds13 (Jan 6, 2005)

well it seems to me that the smoke is caused by a blown head gasket. and the sweet smell is from the coolent thats burning in your engine. or i might be wrong


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

If it is a blown head gasket, how could this happen? Was it when I cranked the engine with no fuel pressure or because the engine is just old? How can I tell for sure(I'm not that auto savy) and is it easy to fix?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Alright, I got up this morning let the engine run for about a minute and here are the results so far:

1.the car still shoots white smoke, I cant see any blue, and their is a little moisture spitting.
2. Ran at 2000rpm same result.
3. The smell is not really sweet more like raw gas.
4. Set up an apointment with the dealership.
5. Checked my fluids, no foam or taint, oil might be above normal amount but i dont think so.

Please help!


----------



## retardeds13 (Jan 6, 2005)

well have you ever let it idle for more than a couple of minutes. try letting it warm up completly. maby its just running rich because its cold and it hasent warmed up yet. have you checked your o2 sensor.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Well I was in the works of having the O2 replaced, the guy at the dealership said it was 170 for the sensor, I dont think he knew what I was talking about. And he also said it 1500 for a gasket replacement! Fat chance! For that I'll just by a newer engine! I'll let it run a bit then drive to Autozone to replace the fuel line and O2 sensor. Lets see what happens.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I almost forgot ever since I got this thing the engine rattles or, like I call it monkeys playing with coconuts. I looked at three other 240's before I bought this one and they all made the same noise so I thought nothing of it.

But this is for another post I'm more concernd with the smoke.


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

your smoking problem is prolly the o2 sensor. i was having similar symptoms when my o2 sensor died. but dont buy o2 sensors from the dealership. they are easy to replace yourself and only cost lke 30 dollars at auto zone. all you need is a wrench and hand brain coordination. good luck


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Here's what's up!
After I drove to Autozone the car stop smoking white, which was probably just steam, I picked up a fuel line and O2 sensor. Success so far on the fuel line, and filter. Now if I could get the O2 sensor off the damn manifold. Time for the WD40.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> Well I was in the works of having the O2 replaced, the guy at the dealership said it was 170 for the sensor, I dont think he knew what I was talking about. And he also said it 1500 for a gasket replacement! Fat chance! For that I'll just by a newer engine! I'll let it run a bit then drive to Autozone to replace the fuel line and O2 sensor. Lets see what happens.


Take the car for a long ride to fully warm it up, then see if you've got any white smoke (water vapor) coming out the tail pipe. If there's a lot of water vapor coming out and if extreme, also water driping out the tail pipe, then most likely there's a blown head gasket. To check for a blown gasket, do a compression test on all the cylinders before going any further.

A bad O2 sensor doesn't cause any smoking symptoms at idle because the O2 sensor output is not monitored by the ECU at idle; The ECU is in 'open loop' mode at idle.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Guess what, guys!? The bastards at Autozone gave me the wrong O2 sensor. Now its another trip to the store! :lame: 

I'll give it a long ride tomorrow!


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

*O2 sensor*

New problem!

My O2 sensor doesn't match the ones at Autozone! Is that crazy or what? Now I need to figure out what the deal is. Here is what is labeled on the O2:

Lic. Bosch A24-620 033 07210 

And it has a nissan logo on it. Mind you, this was a used car so I have no clue what the guy did to this thing. The Bosch#11035 was too small to fit into the manifold/header. Am I crazy or doing something wrong? Does anybody know the part # I'm looking for?


----------



## retardeds13 (Jan 6, 2005)

is it a KA, if so dualcam or single
most people that work at autozone are morons. not all of them just most of them


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> I'm trying to install this 300zx fuel filterart# 16400-N7605JP from Nissan of course! I followed the fuel pressure release instructions from Chilton( My engine felt like it wanted to hope out of the bay without fuel pressure). After that I took off the 240 filter and cracked a fuel line doing so, just another pain in the ass, and installed the 300 filter flat side up. After I patched the fuel line with tape(this is temp) I put eveything as was, started the engine and white smoke. Its getting dark and cold tonight so I'll check again tomorrow.
> 
> Things to consider:
> 
> ...



DOn't use the K&N oil filter. you are wasting your money. look on the packages 90% effieceny where as a fram, stp, bosch, and nissan are 93% and up. Plus if you change your oil every 3000 miles, what;s the point in using a higher grade filter?


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't remember for sure but I think you have a pre-cat and a post-cat O2 sensor. make sure they gave you the right one. Also, make sure they didn't give you a "universal" O2 sensor. If they did, have them check the price on the direct fit sensor. 
I remember seeing someone say 30 dollars. That sounds a little cheaper than I remember. But I've moved on to an S14 and everything has doubled in price. wish I hadn't put my coupe into that brick wall.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Well Thanks for K+N tip, I usually use the nissan filter but I wanted to test the K&N. Its the first time I used it too. As far as the engine it is a KA24(DE), no doubt, but the Bosch is to small to fit into the header. I tried two shops and they are stumped. I'm going to Nissan in the morning to figure it out. Why does my car have to be different? The O2 diameter is just too large! Am I pulling the right part? Its next to the heat sheild on the driver side. Right before it goes underneath the car towards the CAT. I'll see what happens tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, thats the pre-cat O2 sensor alright. 
I used to work at an autozone and believe me, some of the people there dont have a clue. Double check that they are giving you the right part. Get nissans part number and make them cross reference it at the parts store. Hope you get this taken care of.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Well'p gang, I'm a dumbass! :dumbass: 
The O2 sensor was the right one. The problem was the retaining nut had welded itself to the O2 sensor. I didn't notice because it came off and looked like one solid piece. I got a replacement nut and new O2 sensor installed it seemlessly and now the car "Rusty" runs like a charm. Well I hope we all learned a lesson here, especially me.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> Well'p gang, I'm a dumbass! :dumbass:
> The O2 sensor was the right one. The problem was the retaining nut had welded itself to the O2 sensor. I didn't notice because it came off and looked like one solid piece. I got a replacement nut and new O2 sensor installed it seemlessly and now the car "Rusty" runs like a charm. Well I hope we all learned a lesson here, especially me.


 Ummm maybe spoke too soon. I started the car up again this morning and got some white smoke/steam after idle again. Could be from all this cold rainy weather. Car drove fine and didn't smoke during the day. Please let it be something simple and cheap or my paranoia.


----------

